# Unable to eject SD card from 6D - advice urgently needed



## Vivid Color (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi, 

In preparation for my trip to Tanzania (leaving Monday), I thought I'd check to see if my new SD cards were in working order. They're new so they should be, but I'm operating under a trust but verify mode. 

The cards all seemed fine, but at some point, I had trouble ejecting some from the slot. I'd push down to pop up the card and the card would be stuck. I would try several times to ensure it wasn't user error and it would just be stuck. I could get it out by manually pulling it out, but I've never encountered this problem before (the 6D is my 4th digital camera) and was wondering what, if anything, to do at this point. The problem also seems to be intermittent and seems more problematic with some cards than others. Have any of you ever had this problem? As I mentioned, I leave on Monday so there is not a lot of time. I could go over to the local Calumet store this morning (where I bought the camera), but I'm wondering whether they could fix it or make it worse. Is this something where I am better off putting up with it and just manually pulling out the cards if need be. I also don't want to do anything to mess up taking the photos. 

Thank you in advance for any advice you may provide!

Vivid


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Vivid, if it were me facing this problem I don't think I would let anyone tinker with the camera so soon before departure. I think I would get a card big enough to hold a long days shooting and download to backup media whenever possible. I don't think I would pull the cards manually, not sure if this could cause harm?
I use a 7" Samsung tablet with large cards and my ipad 64Gb with appropriate adaptors for travel backup..

I hope you have a great trip to Tanzania with many keepers and no further issues with your camera. 8)

Cheers Graham.

Ps Canon service centre visit on return!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2013)

It is likely a defective or damaged card slot. I'd also recommend not removing the card until you can get the camera fixed or replaced. Get a large capacity card, say 64 GB and use it. Remove it only to back it up to your laptop. Get the camera repaired or replaced ASAP.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 8, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It is likely a defective or damaged card slot. I'd also recommend not removing the card until you can get the camera fixed or replaced. Get a large capacity card, say 64 GB and use it. Remove it only to back it up to your laptop. Get the camera repaired or replaced ASAP.



Hi Mt Spokane, I don't think I would even remove it to backup to laptop etc, there is a perfectly good alternative of a USB lead. 
Just a feeling it would be an additional risk.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It is likely a defective or damaged card slot. I'd also recommend not removing the card until you can get the camera fixed or replaced. Get a large capacity card, say 64 GB and use it. Remove it only to back it up to your laptop. Get the camera repaired or replaced ASAP.
> ...


Its a option.

I am one of those who avoid downloading via USB. It requires that you have compatible software on your backup device, and just adds a level of complexity. Not all backup devices will run Canon utilities, but most have card readers.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 9, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



You don't necessarily need the Canon software to download the pictures off of the card via USB. It operates on PTP, so any compatible software (Windows Explorer actually has this built-in). Personally I avoid this as it's USB2 so it's quite slow, made slower by the protocol, but it's a viable option.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi, I am one of those who never use USB to down load with the exception of on holiday where I connect to both an iPod and Andriod device to pull the pics for backup. I do not have software for either device, just the Chinese iPod camera link £cheap on eBay and the patch lead for the Samsung Andriod £ cheap genuine! Both devices pull raw and jpg they just do it differently! 

My point was that with a damaged card slot USB would probably be safer than repeatedly prying the card out? 

Just thought I do have DSLR Controller on the android which may have transferred the images, if software were needed it is probably free and readily accessible online! 

Have a good one.
Cheers Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


 
You are assuming the backup device is a computer, many are not and do not have software needed to cover the hundreds of different makes and models of cameras. that's why they have card slots.
Devices like this are commonly used to take out into the field to save backups.

http://www.adorama.com/DFPS2500G.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/818595-REG/Nexto_DI_ND2730750G_750_GB_Extreme_ND2730.html


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Mt Spokane, you are correct, I was assuming the backup device was a computer of one flavour or another. I didn't even realise such things existed as internally powered hdd caddies with built in card reader! I guess if Vivid is using one of these then pulling card is their only option. 
If so I only hope the card reader in the camera survives the indignity of having the card wrenched out long enough that the visit to Tanzania is enjoyed without camera failure.

As ever you have continued my education, oh well they say the day you stop learning is the day you die! :

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 11, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> The cards all seemed fine, but at some point, I had trouble ejecting some from the slot. I'd push down to pop up the card and the card would be stuck.



Sounds like the label or write protection pin came loose and made the sd card stuck in the slot, also happened to me. My advice (w/o warranty ): Just pull it out, the pins from the camera are on the back side of the slot, otherwise it's just plastic all around, so what's there to damage?

If it's the write protection pin which is a crappy part of the sd specs just tape something there instead, for example a small part of straw and you can write to the card again.


----------



## LordMicaTheGreat (Aug 11, 2013)

I do not know for 6d but in my 5dmkiii i always need to have battery in that sd slot can work. Is it your battery in camera?


----------



## Vivid Color (Aug 11, 2013)

To those who responded to my inquiry: 

Thank you so much for taking your time to weigh in on my SD card slot problem and offer your perspectives and advice, which I found very helpful. Since the problem seemed to be with some cards more than others, I later tested the cards in my T1i too. Not as many cards were problematic, but some were. So, maybe part of the problem is with the SD cards. During my trip, I'm going to try to refrain from changing cards as much as possible. Since the 6D is still under warranty, it will go to the Canon Service Center when I get back. I may also contact San Disk. Hopefully, I'll get many great shots on my trip and I'll post of few of my best ones when I get back. 

Cheers,
Vivid


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 12, 2013)

On the cards that stick... If you feel the two long thin sides, are they as smooth as the ones that do not stick? There are a lot of counterfeit cards out there and they might not have the smoothest finish.


----------



## gtog (Aug 12, 2013)

I do not have a 6D, but shouldn't it also be possible to use the camera's built-in Wi-Fi to transfer photos to a laptop and avoid removing/inserting the SD card?
I also do not know how the speed would compare to a USB 2 cable connection.
Just a thought.... Good Luck!


----------



## Vivid Color (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you for these additional suggestions.


----------

